# اريد ان اكون مسيحيا



## اوغسطين (4 أبريل 2008)

اريد ان اكون مسيحيا و لا يوجد مسيحيون و لا قس في المكان الذي اعيش فيه ليعمدني

و لا يمكنني السفر و اخاف على حياتي ان اعلنت مسيحيتي ارشدوني و اعينوني

كما اني اجهل ماذا يجب علي و ماذا لا يجب ان افعله

و اجهل التعاليم الاساسية

و اجهل اي كنيسة يجب ان اتبع و اي نظام

لكن مؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح المخلص و صاحب الملكوت و بانه ضحى بحياته للتكفير عن خطيئة البشر و بالحب الابدي


----------



## اوغسطين (4 أبريل 2008)

*تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

لكن لم اجد من يرشدني و لا يوجد قس ليعمدني و لا يوجد مسيحيون في المكان الذي اعيش فيه و لا تسمح لي الظروف بالسفر و اخاف على حياتي ان اعلنت مسيحيتي و لا اعرف ما يجب ان افعله من صلوات و طقوس و ممنوعات و مناسبات دينية و طريقة الحياة

ارشدوني


----------



## mina_romyo (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

افتكر ديما ان كان اللة معنا فمن علينا ومتخفش لان لو انت مؤمن برب اكيد قيقف جامبك ويساعدك واهلا بيك وسط اخواتك


----------



## taten (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

*اكتم مسيحيتك تمامآ وتصرف عادى خالص صلى الفروض فى الجامع و صوم رمضان وعادى خالص وحوش فلوس لحد لما يبقى معاك مبلغ محترم تقدر تطلع بة على بلاد برة وحاول تشوف سفارات الدول الاجنبية اللى فى بلدك ان كان ممكن تعمل حاجة اسمها لجوء دينى او كدة وممكن تقرا الكتاب المقدس من ع النت فى الخباثة ولو حد شافك ممكن تقول انك بتقراة علشان تعرف مدى تحريف كتاب النصارى وعظمة القرآن ولما تقدر تطلع من بلدك ابقى عوض الممارسات الدينية اللى فاتتك فى المسيحية لكن لاحظ انك لازم تتعمد و تتناول والا اية فائدة انك بقيت مسيحى اصبر و يمكن تفرج لكن ازاى فى بلدك مفيش كنيسة يمكن تكون فى السعودية بقا لكن حتى لو كنت هناك ممكن تروح السفارات بيصلوا جوة السفارة لكن ما تقولشى انك مسلم ولا سعودى قول انك مصرى مغترب مثلآ *


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*



اوغسطين قال:


> لكن لم اجد من يرشدني و لا يوجد قس ليعمدني و لا يوجد مسيحيون في المكان الذي اعيش فيه و لا تسمح لي الظروف بالسفر و اخاف على حياتي ان اعلنت مسيحيتي و لا اعرف ما يجب ان افعله من صلوات و طقوس و ممنوعات و مناسبات دينية و طريقة الحياة
> 
> ارشدوني



*ممكن تقول لنا ايه اللي عجبك في المسيحيه عشان تحولت ليها؟؟؟و ليه عاوز تبقي مسيحي؟؟؟
و ايه اللي نفرك من الاسلام (علي فرض انه كان دينك السابق) عشان سبته ...؟؟؟
و ازاي انت "تحولت" للمسيحيه من غير معموديه و ليك قد ايه وقت بالوضع ده؟؟؟؟

ياريت تكلمنا عن نفسك و عن الظروف اللي ادت للتغيير ده "بدون ذكر اى معلومات شخصيه عن نفسك..و بالذات الايميل"​*


----------



## peace_86 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*هليللويا عزيزي هلليلويا..
الرب يسوع يباركك ويقويك..
فرحت جداً لهذا الموضوع.. وخاصة إني متنصر أيضاً (أنا من خلفية مسلمة)
سأجيب على الأسئلة التي أستطيع إجابتها:



اريد ان اكون مسيحيا و لا يوجد مسيحيون و لا قس في المكان الذي اعيش فيه ليعمدني
أنا أيضاً سعودي مسيحي.. أعيش في بيئة بلا مسيحيين..
ولم المس الصليب بحياتي فضلاً عن أن أرى قساً..
وإلى اليوم أنا مسيحي غير متعمد.. لكن قوة الرب تدعمني
وسأعتمد قريباً هذا الصيف.. بنعمة يسوع (الله المتجسد)

و لا يمكنني السفر و اخاف على حياتي ان اعلنت مسيحيتي ارشدوني و اعينوني
طبعاً عزيزي.. حذاري أن تعلن مسحييتك لأحد في هذه الفترة
أنتظر إلهام الله وهو سيخبرك عن الوقت المناسب.. لكن إحذر أن تتفوه بكلمة تؤدي بحياتك
أعرف متنصراً سعودياً آخر قد صرح والده بدخوله للمسيحية.. وهو اليوم يعيش حياة مضطربة متنقلاً من شقة إلى شقة..
لذلك لا تعلن مسيحيتك وإيمانك بالرب يسوع...
وإن رأيت أن بإستطاعتك السفر.. فلتسافر ولا تضيع أية فرصة

كما اني اجهل ماذا يجب علي و ماذا لا يجب ان افعله
هل قبلت المسيح في حياتك؟
هذا كافي جداً.. ففي المسيحية لا توجد اسمه واجب أو محرم
لكن يوجد ما يسمى بـ : يليق بأبناء الله أو لا يليق
خذ تعاليم المسيح كمبادئ في حياتك.. ولا تأخذها على أنها فروض أو واجبات..
أحب الله ن كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك.. أحب الآخرين.. بارك لاعنيك.. سامح مبغضيك..
أما عن المأكولات المحرمة والغير محرمة.. فلا توجد هذه أيضاً في العقيدة المسيحية.. بل اكتفى يسوع بقوله:
(ليس مهماً ما يدخل إلى فم الإنسان.. بل مايخرج منه)
أي ليس أكل لحم الخنزير مثلاً محرم أو مباح.. فلا يهم ما يدخل في فمك..
بل أهم هو ما يخرج منه .. يعني أن تبعتد عن الكذب والسب والشتمية والغيبة والنميمة..
وهكذا..
تذكر بأن يسوع المسيح لخص عقيدته بكلمتين: الله محبة

و اجهل التعاليم الاساسية
التعاليم الأساسية كما أوضحتها في ردي السابق
أن تحب غيرك وأن تحب الله.. وأن تكرم أباك وأمك.... إلخ
هذه من جهة..
ومن جهة أخرى اعتبر أن المسيح هو المخلص في حياتك وهو الله الذي مات من أجلك وأجلي وأجل غيرنا..
وتذكر بأن الله هو واحد في المسيحية بثلاثة أقانيم
الله(الذات) والإبن(الكلمة) والروح القدس(روح الله)
أقرأ الكتاب المقدس.. فهي تضم التعاليم المسيحية الأساسية التي لا تعرفها

و اجهل اي كنيسة يجب ان اتبع و اي نظام
اتبع كنيسة الله... اتبع الكنيسة التي تبشر بالإنجيل
اتبع أي كنيسة.. كاثوليكية كانت أو أرثوذكسية أو بروتستانتية
لا تجعل هذا الأمر مشكلة اساسية ..
أن ساعدك الله وخرجت من البيئة التي لا توجد بها مسيحيين، وذهبت إلى بيئة أخرى فيها كنائس..
فلتذهب للكنيسة التي هي الأقرب من موقعك
أي أول كنيسة تراها اتبعها..
ولتصلي لله أن يوحد الكنائس

لكن مؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح المخلص و صاحب الملكوت و بانه ضحى بحياته للتكفير عن خطيئة البشر و بالحب الابدي 
الرب يسوع يباركك ويسعدك..
نعم اكتفي بهذا الإيمان..
فالإنجيل من أوله إلى آخره يتحدث عن بذل الله لإبنه الوحيد ولم يتطرق إلى ماهو أبعد من ذلك

أخوك: peace​*


----------



## اوغسطين (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

اشكركم يا اخواني على محبتكم و نصائحكم اما ما جذبني الى المسيحية فقد وجدت فيها الصفاء النفسي و الخلاص من الخطيئة و الحب انا كنت دائما اتساءل عن سبب خلق الله للبشر و عن سبب وجود الخطيئة مع ان الله كامل و لما عرفت ان الله يحبنا و ضحى بولده من اجلنا بدا النور يدخل الى قلبي و اكثر ما جذبني هو قول السيد المسيح لا تلعنوا لاعنيكم و احبوهم و لا للقصاص بل نعم للعفو هذا اكثر شيئ اثر في لدرجة كبيرة

ماذا تنصحوني ان اقرا لاعرف تعاليم الدين؟؟


----------



## اوغسطين (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

اشكرك يا اخي على نصائحك الثمينة و اتمنى ان اكون اخا لكم و ارجو ان ترشدني بماذا ابدا بالقراءة في الكتاب المقدس بما يفتح قلبي للايمان و العلم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*



> ماذا تنصحوني ان اقرا لاعرف تعاليم الدين؟؟


*الكتاب المقدس و خاصة العهد الجديد وهو متوفر في المنتدى هنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

بعد رد الحبيب بيس لا اجد كلام اقوله

غير ربنا معاك ويباركك يا اخونا اوغسطين وانشاء الله يرشدك ويساعدك


----------



## Twin (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي اوغسطين*

*أخي اوغسطين*​*أحب أن أقول لك أولاً أنت علي الطريق السليم أنت الأن تسير الي النور*
*وقريباص وإن أكملت دون النظر الي المصاعب متجهاً بكل صدق ومحبة وأمانة وأشتياق قلبي الي النور فستخلص*
*وربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك ويقويك علي ما انت فيه ويعطيك الحكمة والبصيرة كي تخلص وتنجو من الظلام والهلاك*

*وصدقني سأتابعك بكل محبة فاسأل ونحن معك *
*وقبل أن أتركك الأن أنصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا*
*ولتبدا مثلاً بإنجيل لوقا هـــــــــــــــــــــــــنا علي أساس أن هذا الإنجيل يظهر رب المجد يسوع الصديق الوفي الصديق الذي اتي للبشرية ليخلصها اظهره بمحبته وفداءه للكل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تحولت حديثا الى المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي تاتان *


taten قال:


> *اكتم مسيحيتك تمامآ وتصرف عادى خالص صلى الفروض فى الجامع و صوم رمضان وعادى خالص وحوش فلوس لحد لما يبقى معاك مبلغ محترم تقدر تطلع بة على بلاد برة وحاول تشوف سفارات الدول الاجنبية اللى فى بلدك ان كان ممكن تعمل حاجة اسمها لجوء دينى او كدة وممكن تقرا الكتاب المقدس من ع النت فى الخباثة ولو حد شافك ممكن تقول انك بتقراة علشان تعرف مدى تحريف كتاب النصارى وعظمة القرآن ولما تقدر تطلع من بلدك ابقى عوض الممارسات الدينية اللى فاتتك فى المسيحية لكن لاحظ انك لازم تتعمد و تتناول والا اية فائدة انك بقيت مسيحى اصبر و يمكن تفرج لكن ازاى فى بلدك مفيش كنيسة يمكن تكون فى السعودية بقا لكن حتى لو كنت هناك ممكن تروح السفارات بيصلوا جوة السفارة لكن ما تقولشى انك مسلم ولا سعودى قول انك مصرى مغترب مثلآ *


*يا أخ تاتان أترجاك في أسم المسيح *
*لا داعي للأراء العنترية الغريبة التي تهدم اكثر مما تبني*
*وأرجوك لا تدعني أجهض مشاركاتك بالتفنيت والتدقيق *
*فيكفيني تحريرها *
*من أجل الله لا داعي لمثل ما تقول ................. هذا يهدم لا يبني *
*ولا تعتبر ما أقول تحذير أو تهديد أعتبره رجاء*
*فصدقني أنا احبك وأحترمك *

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## peace_86 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

عزيزي أغوسطين..

إلى أين وصلت؟


----------



## peace_86 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*الحبيب كوبتك مان..
مشكور على الكلام الحلو..​*


----------



## enass (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*الرب معك ويباركك
اخي ما في داعي تعلن دينك 
لانو الدين لله

المهم انك تكون مؤمن بالمسيح وتعاليمه
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس
من النت لانو اكيد مش راح تقدر تحصل عليي

والله معك*


----------



## فونتالولو (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 اهلا بيك بين اخوتك المسحين 
وهنا تقدر تسال اي حد عن اي حاجه الي انت عايزها  و ممكن تتابع وتسال في مواقع مخصصه للمساعده 
وقبل ده كله صلي بس من ينكرني علي الارض انكره انا امام ابي الذي في السموات بص مش معنا كده انك تقول للناس كلها  انت صلي لان الي اختار لك اول الطريق لا يدعك في الوسط*


----------



## اوغسطين (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

اشكركم يا اخواني و سلام و نعمة عليكم لقد بدات في قراءة العهد الجديد و احسست براحة نفسية و صفاء روحي لم اجدهما في اي ديانة و اكثر ما شرح قلبي هو  الحب الكبير الذي انعم به الرب على اولاده فانا كنت اتساءل عن سبب خلق الله للناس ليعذبهم فيما بعد و لما ادركت ان الله يحب اولاده و بذل ولده سبيلا للتكفير عن خطاياهم اطمأن قلبي بالايمان و اعجبت ايضا بتعاليم السيد المسيح التي يقول فيها صلوا لوحدكم مع ربكم لتبتعدوا عن النفاق امام الناس

اريد ان اجد رابطا في الانترنت يشرح لي الطقوس المسيحية مثل التعميد و التثبيت و عدد الصلوات في اليوم و الترانيم و الصوم و المناسبات العظيمة في الدين و اشكركم من كل قلبي


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

طبعا ده موضوع لا يصدق وان صدق واصبحت مرتد عن الاسلام هسألك سؤال واحد  لو اللى انت بتعمله ده صح وانت مقتنع بيه طبعا ووجدت ماهيتك فى النصرانيه ليه خايف حتى لو زى مابتقولوا ان اللى بيرتد بنقتله وده اللى مخوفكم طب ماتستشهد فى سبيل دينك اهو على الاقل تموت قبل ماترتكب معاصى ولا هتعصم من الخطأ ؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (لو انزلتم هذا القرأن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله )  

ده دى كفايا ياراجل   ايه بقى فى الانجيل  اثر فيك اوى  اقنعنى ونشوف مين هيقنع التانى  رغم ان ربنا قال(قل ياايها الكافرون لا اعبد ماتعبدون ولا انتم عابدون مااعبد ولا انا عابد ماعبدتم ولا انتم عابدون مااعبد لكم دينكم ولى دين)
صدق الله العظيم

لكن من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره فان لم يستطع فبيده ان لم يستطع فبلسانه وان لم يستطه فبقلبه وهذا اضعف الايمان          (صدقت يارسول الله)

وانا بصراحه عندى فضول نغير اى منكر موجود والشاطر وواثق من دينه اكتر يقنع التانى*


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*اسفه غلطه غير مقصوده 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لو انزلنا هذا القرأن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله 

                   صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

العضو فداك يا رسولى انا من خلفية اسلامية واحفظ نصف القران واتشرف انى اقتل وابذل كل دمائى من اجل الرب يسوع واحنا اكثار الى اتخلصنا من ظلام الشيطان الاسلامى 

اخى اغوسطين خليك فى منتدى الكنيسة على تواصل وسجل فى هادا المنتدى ايضا منتدى مسيحيى تبشيرى  http://arabic-christian.de/smf-Forum/ حتى نهتم فيك روحيا وتقوى ايمانك ومبروك خلاصك فعلا لا يمكنك تتصور مدى فرحى وسعادتى وانا اقرا الموضوع شكرا لك ربى لن تنسى ابنائك 

اصلى امن اجلك اخى وسجل فى المنتدى الى الى كتبتوا الك حتى اقدر اتواصل معاك


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




> اسفه غلطه غير مقصوده
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


قران كذاب باطل من عند الشيطان الدليل الذى اثبت فيه محمد صدق القران هو عرى خديجة بعد ان كان محمد يهرب من الشيطان واخيرا اقنعته خديجة بانه جبريل وليس شيطان بعريها وخلع ملابسها هذا قرانك كلام شيطان ما اله علاقة بالله الله يامر بالمحبة والحب وشيطان القران يامر بقطع الرقاب والذبح والقتل والكراهية 

اخى اوغسطين لا تنتبه لهذا الشيطان فداك يا رسولى لانه فعلا جاهل وضلالى بفكر قرانه المتناقض كلام الله


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

وايه فائدة الحفظ كالبغبغان دون الفهم اتحدااااااااااااك لو تقدر تفسر ايه او تفهمها صح وبعدين  قدامك اهو تحريف انجيلكم بالادله   اقنعنى !!!!!!!


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*


sweetly heart قال:




قران كذاب باطل من عند الشيطان الدليل الذى اثبت فيه محمد صدق القران هو عرى خديجة بعد ان كان محمد يهرب من الشيطان واخيرا اقنعته خديجة بانه جبريل وليس شيطان بعريها وخلع ملابسها هذا قرانك كلام شيطان ما اله علاقة بالله الله يامر بالمحبة والحب وشيطان القران يامر بقطع الرقاب والذبح والقتل والكراهية 

اخى اوغسطين لا تنتبه لهذا الشيطان فداك يا رسولى لانه فعلا جاهل وضلالى بفكر قرانه المتناقض كلام الله


أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

تبا لك     قرأننا لم يهدف الى القصاص بغير الحق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لو فاطمه بنت محمد سرقت  لقطعت يدها  ايه كمان بنته هتهون عليه عشان يقتل وخلاص وبعدين يااستاذ حضرتك  احنا دينا بيدعو للعفه والطهاره  تقدر تقولى مريم العذراء كانت ترتدى حجابا فضفاضا طويلا وتسير وهى تغض بصرها وتهمس بصوت لايسمع ليه بقى بناتكوا بيلبسوا المينى جيب وبشعرهم والبديهات المفتوحه ليه مش ماشيين على نهج العذراء    ليه اغلب المواقع الاباحيه بناتها لابسين الصليب وكلهم اما مسيحين او يهوديين هو دينكم اباح الزنا وعلانيه كمان  ليه بتدخلوا كنائسكم بالجزم فين احترامكم للكنيسه  ليه حرفتم انجيلكم  ثم عاوزه اجابه صريحه ايه هو السر بقلة عدد المسيحيين ؟*


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

روح على حوار الاديان يا مغفل انا بعرف المساجد وبعرف العقيدة الاسلامية امنيح واكتشفت انها باطل وسرت ملحد شيوعى لفترة طويلة لانو اعرفت انو اله القران وهمى كذاب اهدافه سرطانية ولكن الله لن ينسانى وعمل معى معجزات وانار الى الطريق وجعلنى اؤمن بالمسيح وبعدين تفضل على حوار الاديان ولا مش عارف وين قسم حوار الاديان شوف رسولك واخلاقه كيف وانك لعلى خلق عظيم جعل رزقه تحت رمحه


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



> تبا لك قرأننا لم يهدف الى القصاص بغير الحق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



ههههههههههههههههههه
اشى اكيد يعنى الحرامى وقت يسرق بحكى هادا حقى وبعتبره حق زى ما انتا بتحكى القصاص بالحق و  زى محمد لما كان يتعرض للاخرين ويسرق اموالهم فى الطريق قطاع طريق ويقاتل كل الناس لاجل الغنائم والاموال واما يعبدوه
علاقة الاسلام بالانسان هى ان يخضع له او يقتله ويسرق امواله


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




sweetly heart قال:


> روح على حوار الاديان يا مغفل انا بعرف المساجد وبعرف العقيدة الاسلامية امنيح واكتشفت انها باطل وسرت ملحد شيوعى لفترة طويلة لانو اعرفت انو اله القران وهمى كذاب اهدافه سرطانية ولكن الله لن ينسانى وعمل معى معجزات وانار الى الطريق وجعلنى اؤمن بالمسيح وبعدين تفضل على حوار الاديان ولا مش عارف وين قسم حوار الاديان شوف رسولك واخلاقه كيف وانك لعلى خلق عظيم جعل رزقه تحت رمحه




بغض النظر عن انى بنت وانت نازل فيا كلام بصفتى ولد بس اعلم بدينى وبدينك ما لاتعلمه انت  وبعدين سيبك من المواضيع المكتوبه لاتعنينى بشئ كلها ملفقه لتشويه صورة الاسلام  ماتشرحلى كده انت هتمشى على الصراط المستقيم ازاى ومن قائدكم ؟  ولا سياتك ياريت تعرفنى الفرق بين الكنيسه اللى تداس بالجزم والجامع وطبعا غنى عن التعريف اللى بيحصل فى الجامع من طهاره  ومعجزات ايه يافندم صباح الاشتغالات ده احنا فى اخر الزمان هو فيه معجزات  انت فعلا ملحد ولما الله الها وهميا  ويسوع بتاعكم ده الاله  مين بقى اللى خلق الدنيا دى قبل يسوع ده يامسيحى انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

اخى واغسطين ابدا بهذة الصلاة كى تصبح مسيحيا 

يا رب أنا أؤمن أنك أرسلت ابنك يسوع المسيح إلى العالم لكي يموت من أجلي، لكي أنال أنا الحياة الأبدية فأشكرك من أجل هذه النعمة وأعترف بفمي أنني قبلت هذا العمل العظيم من أجلي، فأسألك أن تقبلني إليك وتضمني إلى كنيسة المسيح، وتحل بروحك القدوس فيّ، غافرا كل ذنوبي ومعاصيّ التي ارتكبتها، مانحا إياي الحياة الجديدة، لكي أعيش حسب إنجيل المسيح، وفي النهاية لا أعود أخاف الموت، لأنني سوف آتي إلى ملكوت رب المجد يسوع. لك كل مجد وشكر وحمد  يا الله. آمين
الصلاة فى المسحيحية هى فى كل وقت ومكان وليس محددة او لها شروط مثل الديانات الوضعية الاسلام مثلا الذى يقيد بالمكان والوقت والوضوء الله يقبل الانسان فى كل وقت ومكان لانه الله محبة احب الانسان حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا نهلك فعلا الله يحب الانسان حبا عظيما صلى متى شئت وفى اى مكان دائما الله معك لا يرتبط ذلك فى شروط او مكان او اوقات متى شئت صلى لله الله قريب جدا من الانسان


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




sweetly heart قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اشى اكيد يعنى الحرامى وقت يسرق بحكى هادا حقى وبعتبره حق زى ما انتا بتحكى القصاص بالحق و  زى محمد لما كان يتعرض للاخرين ويسرق اموالهم فى الطريق قطاع طريق ويقاتل كل الناس لاجل الغنائم والاموال واما يعبدوه
> علاقة الاسلام بالانسان هى ان يخضع له او يقتله ويسرق امواله



اشفق عليك من غشاوة قلبك  


(لن يرضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم)

انا مش مستغربه موقفك لانى لسه محتاره فى ديانتك اصلا    ما تألفلى جزء كده ورتله مثل القرأن 

محمد سيدى وسيدك وسيد الخلق اجمعين لم يسرق قطع لسان اللى يقول كده ولا كان يقاتل من اجل الاموال ولا يستعبد  من على غير دينه  وقال رب العزه (   بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ(1) لاَ أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ(2) وَلاَ أَنتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ(3) وَلاَ أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَّا عَبَدتُّمْ(4) وَلاَ أَنتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ(5) لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ(6)  )

صدق الله العظيم 

ولكن من واجبى تغيير المنكرات كما امرنى رسولى الكريم  وها انا احاول تنوير عقول عفى بها الزمن  واحاول ان ازيح غشاوة قلوب  ثبتها  انجيل محرف واباء جاهلون 

هدانا الله وهداكم


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




sweetly heart قال:


> اخى واغسطين ابدا بهذة الصلاة كى تصبح مسيحيا
> 
> يا رب أنا أؤمن أنك أرسلت ابنك يسوع المسيح إلى العالم لكي يموت من أجلي، لكي أنال أنا الحياة الأبدية فأشكرك من أجل هذه النعمة وأعترف بفمي أنني قبلت هذا العمل العظيم من أجلي، فأسألك أن تقبلني إليك وتضمني إلى كنيسة المسيح، وتحل بروحك القدوس فيّ، غافرا كل ذنوبي ومعاصيّ التي ارتكبتها، مانحا إياي الحياة الجديدة، لكي أعيش حسب إنجيل المسيح، وفي النهاية لا أعود أخاف الموت، لأنني سوف آتي إلى ملكوت رب المجد يسوع. لك كل مجد وشكر وحمد  يا الله. آمين
> الصلاة فى المسحيحية هى فى كل وقت ومكان وليس محددة او لها شروط




اه ممكن تصلى بالجزمه ووانت غير طاهر طبعا ده العادى يعنى وترتل كلام منتاش فاهمه  سبحان الله ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

الصلاة فى المسيحية هى تواصل روحى بين الله والانسان المؤمن صلى دائما وانتا وحدك تقرب الى الله صدقنى سوف تفهم اشياء لا يمكن لانسان معرفتها الله قريب من الانسان ويحب الانسان حبا عظيما تامل فى محبة الله اى شبهة او شى عن المسيحية اسال وانا بجاوبك كل الاخوة هون فى المنتدى بيفيدوك فى اى شى مش عارفه


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

فداك يا رسولى ادخل على قسم حوار الاديان فى الى مواضيع اذا بتقدرى تردى عليها بالبرهان اتفضلى  وانتى بتعرفى شو يعنى القران وبتعرف اخلاق محمد الى بتقلوله وانك لعلى خلق عظيم 

ارجوا الله ان ينير عقلك ويخلصكى من ظلام الشيطان والاسلام وان ترى نور الله ومحبته


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*لا مااقولكش ردودى  وكلها بالادله وطبعا كالعاده حزفت  اللى بيحزف الردود ده حد مش لاقى رد يقوله فابيريح دماغه بس ده اكبر انتصار للاسلام

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين *


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




> اه ممكن تصلى بالجزمه ووانت غير طاهر طبعا ده العادى يعنى وترتل كلام منتاش فاهمه سبحان الله ههههههههههههههههه


قلب الانسان المسيحيى لازم يكون طاهر وخالى من الحقد شو الفايدة لما المسلم يقف فى الصلاة وقلبه قنبلة موقوته يريد ان يقتل ويضرب ويسرق ويكره ويحقد ويعبد محمد بدون اى تفكير حتى ان الاسلام هو العقيدة الوحيدة التى تامر بقطع رقاب كل من لا يحبها او يكرها الاسلام لا يبقل النقاش بعكس كل العقائد فى العالم لان محمد نهر اصحابه وقال لهم لا تفكروا فى الله فانتم لا تعرفون الله ويقول فى قرانه (لا تسالوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم )


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*


sweetly heart قال:




قلب الانسان المسيحيى لازم يكون طاهر وخالى من الحقد شو الفايدة لما المسلم يقف فى الصلاة وقلبه قنبلة موقوته يريد ان يقتل ويضرب ويسرق ويكره ويحقد ويعبد محمد بدون اى تفكير حتى ان الاسلام هو العقيدة الوحيدة التى تامر بقطع رقاب كل من لا يحبها او يكرها الاسلام لا يبقل النقاش بعكس كل العقائد فى العالم لان محمد نهر اصحابه وقال لهم لا تفكروا فى الله فانتم لا تعرفون الله ويقول فى قرانه (لا تسالوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...


والله  ده مين افتالك بقى اننا بنعبد سيدنا محمد صباح الخير بليل ده انت فعلا بغبغان  هههههههههههههههههه  ده اذا كان لما بيصيب مسلم لمسه ارضيه وبيخرج الشيخ الجان من جسده بالقرأن بيعرض عليه الاسلام اولا قبل ان يحرقه بالقرأن  يبقى مع البنى ادمين مفيش نقاش  مانشيل الصدأ ده ونشغل عقولنا بقى شويه قبل فوات الاوان 

وبعدين ان سألتك اكتر من سؤال جاوبنى كده على واحد منهم  و والله العظيم لو غلبتنى بأجابة سؤال لا سايبه المنتدى كله !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

يا سلام يا سلام حذفت الردود ولك انا بنزل موضوع ولا مسلم بقدر يرد كلام من كتبكم روحى على مواضيعى كل واحد مسلم بقلب وبلف وبدور واشى بكتب جريدة ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع كل محاولاتكم تشتيت المواضيع والتهرب فى الاخر بتكوا كتبنا لكن انحذفت مع العلم ولا مشاركة انحذفت الا بعض المشاركات الى غلطوا فيها المسلمين وحكوا كلام بذئ وغلط كلام شوارع فقط هاذا كان ردودهم كلام غلط مباشر مش اكتر وما لقيت حدا يرد على مواضيعى وانا بتحداكى تردى على اى موضوع او تجيبى اى شبهة فى المسيحية واثبتنا الف مرة تناقضات القران واكاذيبه ادخلى على حوار الاديان الان انا كمان ساعة او ساعتين بدى ارجع ارد عليكم وانزل كمان مواضيع فى حوار الاديان 
وانا بتحداكى تجيبى رد كان مكتوب وحدا حذفوا هاتى الموضوع ورقم المشاركة الى انحذفت


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




> وبعدين ان سألتك اكتر من سؤال جاوبنى كده على واحد منهم و والله العظيم لو غلبتنى بأجابة سؤال لا سايبه المنتدى كله !!!!!!!!!



انا لو مسلم غلبنى فى موضوع بدى ارجع مسلم مش اسيب المنتدى يلا على حوار الايان انا هون ما بدى اجاوب ولا سؤال نزلى موضوع الان اسئلة وانا برد عليكى هناك لانى هلة بدى اطلع مش فاضى


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

تم نقل الموضوع لقسم الحوار الاسلامي لخروجه عن نطاق الاسئلة المسيحية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*طيب اهو نقلك الموضوع  مشكور طبعا ربنا يبارك فيه  الاخ ابن الملك   جاوب اسألتى بقى سياتك وبينى وبينك الادله والبراهين 

وسيبك من تحدى الاسلام واضح انك مش قده*


----------



## محبة المصطفي (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

sweetly heart بدون عصبية وكلام بصوت عالي لا داع له 

ومن قال لك أننا نعبد سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم 

ربنا يقول (وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل )

يعني هو صلي الله عليه وسلم رسول مرسل من عند الله تعالي أنزله الله ليبلغ رسالة ربه

أرجو أن تتحقق من الكلام قبل طرحه

تقبل مروري


----------



## عهوووود (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*بارك الله فيكي اختي فداك واخي الكريم محبه المصطفي


ولكن لي تعليق بسيط علي كلام الاخ بيقول دينتا بيؤمر بالقتل والخ


اسئلك ايها المبجل وهل المسلمون هم من سرقوا ارضكم ونهبوا ثرواتكم وشردوا اطفالكم

وااغتصبوا حريتكم ويتمو نسائكم؟

اسئل نفسك وجاوب  ولاتناقد نفسك بالكلام وشوف من

ولي تعليق اخر علي الاخ اللي بيقول انه سعودى هذا ماهو صحيح بالطبع نهائيا

ال سعودى ال حتي ماكتب كلمه توحي بسعودته الفلسطيني ياللي بيحكي بيحكي بنفس لهجته

والسعودى ولاكلمه هذا وان دل فهو بيدل علي الباطل لتشجيع صاحب الموضوع علي اعتناق المسيحيه

هداك الله يااخي وثبتك علي الايمان والاسلام

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين​*


----------



## خيول الفجر (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

لماذا حذفتم ردى !!


----------



## sweetly heart (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

فداك يا رسولى رتب الاسئلة اى سؤال تفضل اساله انا بمعونة الله ساجيبه 



> sweetly heart بدون عصبية وكلام بصوت عالي لا داع له
> ومن قال لك أننا نعبد سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم
> ربنا يقول (وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل )
> يعني هو صلي الله عليه وسلم رسول مرسل من عند الله تعالي أنزله الله ليبلغ رسالة ربه
> ...


نعم محمد تميز عن باقى البشر وحتى الملائكة هل تنكر ذلك حتى وصلت درجته الى ان الصق اسمه باسم الله كل الديانات السماوية لا تشرك بالله احدا ولكن محمد امر المسلمين بالصلاة له وعليه حتى ان اله القران امر الملائكة بالسجود لادم وهذا كلام باطل لا يجوز الصلاة لمحمد ولا عليه ولا لادم الصلاة لله وحده فقط لكن محمد تشبه بصفات الالوهية وامركم بالتسبيح له والصلاة عليه وهذة خطة الشيطان ان يحرف الناس عن الصلاة لغير الله وهل تعتقد ان الشيطان غبى عندما جاء بظلامه وامركم بالصلاة على بشر انسان عادى محمد مجرد شخص انسان لا اكثر ولا اقل لا يجوز الصلاة عليه او ان تعطوه مرتبه الوهية وربط اسمه بالله 



> اسئلك ايها المبجل وهل المسلمون هم من سرقوا ارضكم ونهبوا ثرواتكم وشردوا اطفالكم
> وااغتصبوا حريتكم ويتمو نسائكم؟


 كلام خارج عن سياق الموضوع انا من فلسطين من رام الله والاخ الى انتا بتحكوا عنوا من السعودية ولعلمك هناك عدد كبير فى السعودية امنوا بالله سرا وعددهم يزداد يوما بعد يوم 
ثم انا مش محتاج اشجع الناس على اعتناق المسيحية لان الله هو الذى يدخل الايمان على قلوبهم وينير لهم الطريق ويخلصهم من الظلام انا لا شئ امام ارادة الله وانا اؤمن بالمعجزات ولا احتاج لان ادخل باسمين ثم انو الاخ من السعودية مسجل فى المنتدى من مدة طويلة جدا قبلى بكثير


----------



## فداك يارسولى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*على فكره ركز ده مش ردى* :t33:


----------



## سيف الاسلا م (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

و لما عرفت ان الله يحبنا و ضحى بولده من اجلنا بدا ا لنور يدخل الى قلبي طيب تيجى ازاى دى حلوة وممكن تعرفنا اذا كنت لا تعلم    عن  المسيحية اى شى ولا يوجد كنيسة ولاتعلم اى حاجة عن الدين 
دخلت ازاى يا شاطر الى دين لا تعلم  عنة سوى ان اللة ضحى بولدة من اجلكم يا ريت تفهمنى


----------



## peace_86 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*أنتوا ليش يا أخواتنا المسلمين أقمتوا الدنيا ولم تقعدوها؟
واحد مسلم عاوز يبقى مسيحي... ليش مكبرين الموضوع؟

ناقشوا الأخ واسألوه لماذا آمنت بالرب يسوع.. ناقشوه إسألوه
لكن بلاش هالكلام الفاضي

سبحان الله..​*


----------



## enass (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



peace_86 قال:


> *أنتوا ليش يا أخواتنا المسلمين أقمتوا الدنيا ولم تقعدوها؟
> واحد مسلم عاوز يبقى مسيحي... ليش مكبرين الموضوع؟
> 
> ناقشوا الأخ واسألوه لماذا آمنت بالرب يسوع.. ناقشوه إسألوه
> ...



*اخي عادي
وانت ادرى
يعني لو بالعكس بقوم التكبير وما بعرف شو
يا عمي كل واحد حر بحالو

لي انتو هيك؟؟!*


----------



## peace_86 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*فعلاً..
بعض المسلمين غريبين بصراحة..
يقولون: نحن لا يهمنا من تنصر.. فلا ينقص قيمة الإسلام أن ارتد مسلم واحد..
لكن في نفس الوقت نجدهم يصرخون ويضيعون الموضوع.. وباقي لهم أن يخترقوا المنتدى حتى يكملوا الناقص..
يا يسوع ارحم..​*


----------



## peace_86 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



> لا احنا مكبرناش شئ انا سألته فعلا ليه هو دخل المسيحيه ده افتراضا انه كان مسلم فعلا وطلبت منه يا يقنعنى بالنصرانيه يااقنعه بالاسلام للاسف منطقش



طيب انا مسلم سابق تركت الإسلام.. وصرت مؤمناً بالرب يسوع..
أو كما يقال: صرت مسيحياً..

ما رأيك لو تناقشني أنا؟ لا لشيء..
حتى احبط معنوياتك لتعرف ان هناك مسلمين تركوا الإسلام
لكن ليس اليوم ولا غد.. لضيق وقتي..
ما رأيك بتاريخ 10/4 ؟ أي بعد 4 أيام؟


----------



## فداك يارسولى (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*موافقه جداااااااا  بس تذكر عقاب من يفترى على الله كذبا  واعلم انك اعترفت انك كنت مسلما فأن كان صحيحا اقبل تحديك وبصدر رحب  وسوف نرى ماهو دين الحق   فى انتظارك اخى العزيز *


----------



## peace_86 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

عزيزتي فداك يارسولي أنا لم اقل نتحاور في الإسلاميات أو المسيحيات (رغم أن لي خبرة طويلة في هذا المجال)
إنما قصدت أن تسأليني أية اسئلة لتعرفي إن كنت مسلماً سابقاً أم لا..
يعني بأني لست: مسيحي يمثل أنه كان مسلماً

*أما إذا أردت النقاش في المسيحيات والإسلاميات..
أنا موافق.. إنما صدقاً صدقاً.. الإختبارات قريبة جداً
ولا أدري كيف سيكون حوارنا..
ما رأيك لو تراسلينني عبر الرسائلا لخاصة حتى نتفاهم أكثر؟
أنا الآن خارج.. وساعود ليلاً..
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## فداك يارسولى (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

عفوا كيف لى ان اسألك فى امر من امور الاسلام وان استبعد منك ردا  والاسلام منتشر فى كل مكان ومن السهل والطبيعى الحصول على اى معلومه بسهوله ويسر  عندما قبلت ان اتحداك لنبين ماهو دين الحق  قبلت منك دلائل وبراهين  بما قد وجدته بالمسيحيه  من روحانيات وحقوق  وعقائد جعلتك تترك الاسلام وترتد  وانا لن اقبل اى نقاش بينى وبينك دون ان يشاهده باقى الاعضاء   واحب اذكرك تانى  بجزاء من يفترى على الله كذبا    وحاشا لله ان كنت  اقلل من شأنك لكنى امة الله فقيرة فى دينى مهما علا شأنى ومهما تعمقت  ان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم لكن لدى ثقه بالله ان حجتى وبراهينى بالاسلام  وثقتى بنبى جاء بشيرا ونذيرا  هى اقوى عندى من اى شخص يحاول التطاول على دينى او تشكيك اى مسلم بأمر دينه

هدانا الله واياكم*


----------



## enass (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



عهوووود قال:


> *
> عاااادى ياخيول الفجر
> 
> 
> ...




*اذا هاد هو دليلكو ع انتصاركو
فا هنيئاً لكم النصر هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1:*


----------



## peace_86 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*عزيزتي فداك يارسولي أتأسف لوقف عضويتك..
إنما قلت لك بأني أستطيع ان أناقشك في الإسلاميات والمسيحيات..
لي حوالي أكثر من سنة أناقش في هذه الامور.. والتي بالكاد صدعت رأسي تصديعاً

ولكني قلت فلنتحاور لتكشفيني ان كنت مسلماً سابقاً أم لا ..
لأنك لم تصدقي الاخ أوغسطين بأنه تنصر.. واستنكرتي ذلك
بحجة: أن المسلم مستحيل يترك دينه

وقد عرضت عليكي مناقشتي حتى اثبت لك بأن هناك الكثير من ترك الإسلام برمته..
والكثير ايضاً من دخل إلى المسيحية وقبل الرب يسوع كرب وإله ومخلص
إنما لو اردت النقاس في أمور الدين (والتي اعرف مبدئياً ماهي أجوبتك وآرائك) فأنا ماوفق..
إنما قلت فلنتوقف قليلاً لمجيء الإختبارات.. والspring preak التي سأقضيها في الدوحة وأبوظبي

مع الأسف أن عضويتك الآن موقوفة..
أتمنى أن تقرأي كلامي هذا بعضوية جديدة..
سلام المسيح معكِ..​*


----------



## اوغسطين (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

الى العضو فداك يا رسولي

انا لم ارد ان اجيبك حتى لا اسيئ الى دينك و انا قبل ان اتنصر تحولت الى ملحد بسسبب الدين الذي تدافع انت عنه لما اكتشفت التناقضات و الامور الفضيعه التي فيه فانا كنت من المتبحرين في ذلك الدين و دارس جميع ابوابه و دارس لتاريخه و لما عرفت حقيقته الحدت و صرت ملحدا الى ان اكتشفت الخلاص في المسيحية و في الرب يسوع ابونا و لمبادئي بعدم الاساءة لاي دين لا يمكن ان اقول اكثر حول دينك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

عهوووود  انته مش بنت ( يلى  يا بختك عندك ملكات يمين غير جوزك برحتك يا عم وكله بتحليل من الله اكبر 
والان مع سورة اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين

بسم بليز بى كلير الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين:yahoo:اللهمه هما  انصرهم باللمم :smil12: الهم انصر برضاع الكبير :beee:اللهم انصرهم بالمحلل حتى لا يكون فى بطالة :t33:اللهم انصرهم بشورة  النور 33 بنشر بيوت البغاء فى الكعبة  وضوحيها :dntknw: اللهم انصر بالقتل وجمع الجزيه والاموال :a82: اللهم انصرهم ليكونه فتيان مخالدون فى جنتك وحريات  ليتنكاحة ولا ينزفون ولا يصدعون يا ارحم الرحمين :smil12:اللهم انصرهم لينكاحوا ما طاب لهم من النسوان حتى  لا يابيت الرجل زعلان فتلعن المراءه من الملائكة ومنك يا امكر المكرين :smil12: اللهم انصر هم بزوج المتعه و المسيار :love45:اللهم انصرهم بجواز الصغيرات كما رسوللك بعائيشه وبشهادى   الأية 54 من سورة الفرقان:new4: اللهم انصرهم بالسخ والمنسوخ والائسرئيليات و الاحديث التى تحتج الى رضاع اى الضعيفه :36_1_66: اللهم انصرهم واقعدهم خلف الامام لكى يتحول المسلم الى حمار كما قال البخارى :yahoo:واخير الله اكبر و ملائكته يقفون صافا واحد ويصلون على  محمد بس لمين الله اعلم واختلافا العلماء كالعاده وقالوا الله اعلم 

واخير نقول صدق بليز بى كلير  صلى الله عليه و سلم ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

:smil13: الى  عنده اعترض من المسلمين على اى كلمة انا كتبتها يطلب دليلها وانا احطهوله


----------



## enass (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> عهوووود  انته مش بنت ( يلى  يا بختك عندك ملكات يمين غير جوزك برحتك يا عم وكله بتحليل من الله اكبر
> والان مع سورة اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> بسم بليز بى كلير الرحمن الرحيم
> ...



*قوييييييييييييييييية قوية

لازم تتثبت
والله قوية

بس قليلة عليهن ههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني هاي بسم بليز بى كلير الرحمن الرحيم 

خد بقى هاي مني مع انها مكررة بس عجبتني

اللهم صلي على بليز بي كلير*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*enass*
* ههههههههههههههه برك الله فيك ايها الصحابى الجليل وجعللك زخرا *​


----------



## enass (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *enass*
> * ههههههههههههههه برك الله فيك ايها الصحابى الجليل وجعللك زخرا *​



*هههههههههههههههههه*

:t23::t23::t23:


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله  ( ليست الله  ولكن يمكنك قولها الات اكبر )

صلي الله عليه وسلم :dntknw::dntknw الهك لمن يصلى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يمكن لمحمد بيصلى  هو و ملائكته؟

اللهم لك الحمد علي نعمه العقل  :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw: عندى سؤال تعبنى  هنا هو المسلم جب عقل منين 


اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين ( ينصرهم على  و من ايه وليه  متدعش يا رب نعيش بسلام  اكتبللك الى  كتبته فوق تانى 
هو ه الى انته قدرتلى بقى  عليه  ختى مش غارفه تردى  وتقولى  العقل كل ده فى الازلم وتقولى  عليه معندوش عقل يبقى انته ايه سلفتى دماغك ولا بعتها لحد تانى  :smil13: ربنا يرحمنا  وتقلى  عقل هو لو المزلم عنده عقل حيقعد فقى الاسلام ثونى


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

محمد البيروتي لا ده ممن ترجع لكتب السيره هههههههههه حتعرفو وممكن تقرى تفسير اية الحج وتعرف انى حمادى سج ليهم وقال عليهم ايه ه كتاب هههههههههههههههه والاتى والعزوه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil13:

* 
" [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته" حج 52[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قال القرطبي في تفسيره لآية سورة الحج 52. الضمير هنا راجع للشيطان . و "ألقى الشيطان في أمته" أي ألقى الشيطان قراءة وتلاوته النبي ما هو ليس من الوحي بشيء[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قال الطبري في تفسيره لهذا الآية: وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ [/FONT]. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إن السبب الذي من أجله أنزلت هذه الآية على رسول, أن الشيطان كان ألقي على لسانه في بعض ما يتلوه مما أنزل الله عليه من القرآن ما لم ينزله الله عليه, فاشتد ذلك على رسول الله واغتم به, فسلاه الله مما به من ذلك بهذه الآيات. ذكر من قال ذلك : عن محمد بن كعب القرظي ومحمد بن قيس قالا: جلس رسول الله في ناد من أندية قريش كثير أهله, فتمنى يومئذ أن لا يأتيه من الله شيء فينفروا عنه[/FONT], 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فأنزل الله عليه: {والنجم إذا هوي ما ضل صاحبكم وما غوى} [النجم: 1-2] فقرأها رسول الله, حتى إذا بلغ: {أفرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى} [النجم: 19-20] ألقي عليه الشيطان كلمتين: " تلك الغرانقة العلى, وإن شفاعتهن لترجى", فتكلم بها. ثم مضى فقرأ السورة كلها. فسجد في آخر السورة, وسجد القوم جميعا معه, ورفع الوليد بن المغيرة ترابا إلى جبهته فسجد عليه, وكان شيخا كبيرا لا يقدر على السجود. فرضوا بما تكلم به وقالوا: قد عرفنا أن الله يحيي ويميت وهو الذي يخلق ويرزق, ولكن آلهتنا هذه تشفع لنا عنده, إذ جعلت لها نصيبا, فنحن معك! قالا: فلما أمسى أتاه جبرائيل عليهما السلام فعرض عليه السورة; فلما بلغ الكلمتين اللتين ألقى الشيطان عليه قال: ما جئتك بهاتين! فقال رسول الله: "افتريت على الله وقلت على الله ما لم يقل" فأوحى الله إليه: {وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك, لتفتري علينا غيره}... [الإسراء: 73] إلى قوله: {ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا}. [الإسراء: 75[/FONT]] .
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فما زال مغموما مهموما حتى نزلت عليه: {وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقي الشيطان في أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته والله عليم حكيم[/FONT]}. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قال: فسمع من كان من المهاجرين بأرض الحبشة أن أهل مكة قد أسلموا كلهم, فرجعوا إلى عشائرهم وقالوا: هم أحب إلينا! فوجدوا القوم قد ارتكسوا حين نسخ الله ما ألقى الشيطان[/FONT]. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ثنا المعتمر, قال: سمعت داود, عن أبي العالية, قال: قالت قريش لرسول الله : إنما جلساؤك عبد بني فلان ومولى بني فلان, فلو ذكرت آلهتنا بشيء جالسناك, فإنه يأتيك أشراف العرب فإذا رأوا جلساءك أشراف قومك كان أرغب لهم فيك! قال: فألقي الشيطان في أمنيته, فنزلت هذه الآية: {أفرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى} [النجم: 19-20] قال: فأجرى الشيطان على لسانه. "تلك الغرانيق العلى, وشفاعتهن ترجى, مثلهن لا ينسى". قال: فسجد النبي حين قرأها, وسجد معه المسلمون والمشركون. فلما علم الذي أجري على لسانه, كبر ذلك عليه, فأنزل الله. {وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقي الشيطان في أمنيته}... إلى قوله: {والله عليم حكيم[/FONT]} .
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عن ابن عباس, قوله: {وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقي الشيطان في أمنيته} إلى قوله: {والله عليم حكيم} وذلك أن نبي الله بينما هو يصلي, إذ نزلت عليه قصة آلهة العرب, فجعل يتلوها; فسمعه المشركون فقالوا: إنا نسمعه يذكر آلهتنا بخير! فدنوا منه, فبينما هو يتلوها وهو يقول: {أفرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى} [النجم: 19-20[/FONT]]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ألقى الشيطان: "إن تلك الغرانيق العلى, منها الشفاعة ترتجى". فجعل يتلوها, فنزل جبرائيل عليه السلام فنسخها, ثم قال له: {وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقي الشيطان في أمنيته}... إلى قوله: {والله عليم حكيم[/FONT]}.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]واختلف أهل التأويل في معنى قوله "تمنى" في هذا الموضع, وقد ذكرت قول جماعة ممن قال: ذلك التمني من النبي ما حدثته نفسه من محبته مقاربة قومه في ذكر آلهتهم ببعض ما يحبون, ومن قال ذلك محبة منه في بعض الأحوال أن لا تذكر بسوء[/FONT]. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عن ابن عباس, قوله: {إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته} يقول: إذا حدث ألقي الشيطان في حديثه. راجع تفسير الطبري سورة الحج الآية 52[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وقد حاول بعض المسلمين التشكيك بصحة تلك الحادثة[/FONT] . 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وفاتهم ان حديث الغرانيق رواه عدة من حفاظ علماء السنة في مصنفاتهم منهم الطبري في تفسيره وتاريخه وعبد بن حميد، وعبد الرحمن بن ابي حاتم، والبيهقي في الدلائل، والطبراني، وسعيد بن منصور وابن المنذر، وابن مردويه، وابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى، وغيرهم، وهؤلاء من كبار رجال السنة ومحققيهم، وقد صححه عدة من أعلام السنة ورجالاتهم له، فقد صححه ابن الحجر والسيوطي ، وأرسل ابن الأثير ذلك في تاريخه إرسال المسلمات، وأورده الطبري بعدة طرق صحح بعضها من تقدم ذكره، وتفسير الطبري الذي أورد فيه الخبر بعدة طرق يقول فيه ابن تيمية[/FONT]:
( [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أما التفاسير التي بين أيدي الناس فأصحها تفسير محمد بن جرير الطبري، فإنه يذكر مقالات السلف بالأسانيد الثابتة، وليس فيه بدعة، ولا ينقل عن المتهمين كمقاتل بن بكير والكلبي[/FONT]) .
( [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]التفسير الكبير لأبن تميمة ج 2 ص 254 -255ط دار الكتاب العلمية بيروت[/FONT] . 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ودقائق التفسير ج 1 ص 117 ط تفسير البغوي ج 2 ص 253[/FONT]) 
( [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الدر المنثور ج 4 ص 661- 663 ، تفسير آية 52 من سورة الحج[/FONT]) 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يقول الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في مقام الرد على من أنكر هذا الخبر: وقد تجرأ ابو بكر بن العربي كعادته، فقال: ذكر الطبري في ذلك روايات كثيرة باطلة لا أصل لها، وهو اطلاق مردود عليه، وكذا قول عياض: هذا قال ابن حجر[/FONT] :
( [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وجميع ذلك لا يتمشى على القواعد، فإن الطرق إذا كثرت وتباينت مخارجها دل ذلك عن أن لها أصلا، وقد ذكرت ثلاثة أسانيد منها على شرط الصحيح، وهي مراسيل يحتج بمثلها من يحتج بالمرسل، وكذا من لا يحتج به لاعتضاد بعضها ببعض[/FONT].)
([FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فتح الباري ج 8 ص 561 ، تفسير آية 52 من سورة الحج[/FONT]).
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]نقول كثرة الروايات والتشابه بينها يدل على ان للقصة أصلا[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وقد تكون مدسوسة . وانما المشكل الحقيقي والمحرج ما ورد في سورة الحج تبريراً للقصة : ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي الا إذا تمنى( قرأ) ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته. فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته ، والله عليكم حكيم، ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض). الحج 52. فهذه الآية تؤكد ( إلقاء الشيطان في قراءة النبي ما ليس من القران ) الجلالين[/FONT]. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وتؤكد أيضا ان هذا الدس الشيطاني جرى لمحمد ،مثلا في سورة النجم ؛ ومما يزيد الأمر خطورة ان النبي لم ينتبه إليه ولم يشعر به حتى اخبره جبريل[/FONT] . 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ان هذا السهو، وهذا التدخل الشيطاني اللاشعوري في الوحي قد حدث لسائر الرسل والأنبياء بحسب الزعم الإسلامي !: (وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي الا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته[/FONT] ). 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فالقضية اخطر من إمكانية ، بل هي واقع سجله القران على جميع الأنبياء والرسل ! - ما عدا مسيح الله الذي لم يستطع الشيطان طعنه كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح- وهذا الأذن الرباني الغريب الذي انفرد به القران ونبيه بالسماح للشيطان ، بتحريف الوحي وإفساده أحيانا ، يدعمه سبب اغرب : (ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض). أتسمح فتنة المنافقين بتحريف الوحي ، ولو إلى فترة ؟؟ وهل هذا السماح الذي بعده يحكم الله آياته يزيد في عصمة النبي لافحام الذين في قلوبهم مرض؟؟[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا ، كل من عند ربنا[/FONT] . 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ويزيد الأمر غرابة واستغراباً ان الله أذن في فتنة جميع الأنبياء في الوحي والسيرة آناً بعد آن ( سنة من قد أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا ولا تجد لسنة الله تحويلاً[/FONT]).
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أيسمح الله بفتنة أنبيائه لفتنة خلقه ؟! أتلك هي حقا سنة الله في رسله ؟[/FONT]!.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أخيرا نتساءل قائلين هل تتماشى آية سورة النجم (وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى). النجم 3[/FONT] .
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مع آية سورة الحج : (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ) . الحج 52. ؟؟[/FONT] . 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وهل تتماشى آية سورة الحج 52: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ) . مع آية سورة الحجر 9 ( انا أنزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون ؟[/FONT]. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تلك كانت بعض ميزات التنزيل القراني الذي انفرد بها محمد وقرانه عن كتب الله وأنبياءه أجمعين[/FONT] . 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
*[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

والله يا عهووود إنتي أو إنت كاتب/كاتبة في البروفيال حقك إنك ذكر ؟؟
المرة الجاية تأكد قبل لا تهاجم..
وبعدين في ردي الاولاني لمن قلت فلنحسن أخلاقنا..
كان ردي موجهة للمسيحيين قبل المسلمين
رجاءاً تأكد.. أو تأكدي


----------



## بن رشد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



> والان مع سورة اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> بسم بليز بى كلير الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...



ايه ياض الاعجاز اللغوى دا ....لا مش معقول ....انت تحفة بجد ...تحفة

الى صاحب الموضوع : يا عم انت مش سبت الاسلام ودخلت المسيحية زى ما ادعيت
طب خايف من ايه ؟ .......هنقتلك مثلا؟ .......طب ما انت ضمن الملكوت خلاص
ياراجل حد قدك ....حد لاقى..توكل على يسوعك..على البركه


----------



## محمد البيروتي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> محمد البيروتي لا ده ممن ترجع لكتب السيره هههههههههه حتعرفو وممكن تقرى تفسير اية الحج وتعرف انى حمادى سج ليهم وقال عليهم ايه ه كتاب هههههههههههههههه والاتى والعزوه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil13:
> 
> *
> " [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته" حج 52[/FONT].
> ...




لماذا تضحك ؟!

أقول لك أننا لا نؤمن بأن لله أبناء أو بنات

سبحان الله العظيم

كفار قريش كانوا يظنون أن اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة بنات الله (اله من اله ... نور من نور ... حق من حق ) 

وهذا مرفوض في الاسلام ليس لله أبناء فالله واحد لا اله الا هو 

وفكرة تجسد ابناء الله في الاصنام أو في جسد بشري أيضاً مرفوضاً في الاسلام

ولو أردت الدليل آتيك به 

لا تقل على الاسلام ما لم تحط به علماً


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

بن رشد


> ايه ياض الاعجاز اللغوى دا ....لا مش معقول ....انت تحفة بجد ...تحفة
> 
> الى صاحب الموضوع : يا عم انت مش سبت الاسلام ودخلت المسيحية زى ما ادعيت
> طب خايف من ايه ؟ .......هنقتلك مثلا؟ .......طب ما انت ضمن الملكوت خلاص
> ياراجل حد قدك ....حد لاقى..توكل على يسوعك..على البركه


 

*   عن الاعجز انا مش عوذ تريقه  يا حاج انا عوذ رد عندك اعترض او تقول انى الى كتبته غلط   على اى شئ انا كتبته  قلى  ونتكلم فيه*  



انا وهو وغيره  فعلا ضامن دخولى الملكوت بايمانى بربى و الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ومش حنخوش فى مسحيات هنا * اما عن الاسلام*

*:dntknw:محمد رسول الاسلام لا يضمن دخوله الجنه:dntknw:*​ 
اما انته ورسول الاسلام لا تضمن دخول الجنة 
يا رجل اذا كا ن رسوللك لا يستطيع دخول الجنة بما بللك بك انته 

*محمد لا يضمن دخول الجنه

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=9668​*

عرض[SIZE=+1] صحيح البخاري[/SIZE] رقم 5986 


*القصد والمداومة على العمل* *الرقاق* *صحيح البخاري* 


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن الزبرقان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ 
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سددوا ‏ ‏وقاربوا ‏ ‏وأبشروا فإنه لا يدخل أحدا الجنة عمله قالوا ولا أنت يا رسول الله قال ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله بمغفرة ورحمة ‏
‏قال أظنه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي النضر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏عفان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وهيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبا سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏سددوا ‏ ‏وأبشروا ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏مجاهد ‏ 





‏قولا سديدا ‏





‏وسدادا صدقا 

-------------------
*سوره فاطر 35

الَّذِي أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ الْمُقَامَةِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَلَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ

تفسير ابن كثير

 كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيح أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَنْ يُدْخِل أَحَدًا مِنْكُمْ عَمَلُهُ الْجَنَّة " قَالُوا وَلَا أَنْتَ يَا رَسُول اللَّه ؟ قَالَ " وَلَا أَنَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَتَغَمَّدنِي اللَّه تَعَالَى بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ "

-----------​اما عن القتل حقوللك شئ المسلم دموى الدينه والتربيه  لو هرب من تعليمه القرئنيه بيبقى كافر لانى الى مش حيتبع سنة محمد منكم  حيبقى  كافر والله اكبر   الى بيحب يتفرج عليكم وانته بتقتله وتاحرقه ومش فارقه معكم 
الهى وسيدى قال 
سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تاتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله (يو  16 :  2

و قبل هذا كله يلقون ايديهم عليكم و يطردونكم و يسلمونكم الى مجامع و سجون و تساقون امام ملوك و ولاة لاجل اسمي (لو  21 :  12​*​
*ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم (يو  15 :  18*


*اياة كتبر اتعلمنها ووعدنا بيها المسيح وهى تتحقق وله كل كرمه ومجد *
*ام انته فلا تضمن شئ غير القتل والحرق لاجل الهك فلا يعرف الهك معنى كلمى  الحب و لا يعرف حتى معنى كلمة  مغفره *


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



> لماذا تضحك ؟!
> 
> أقول لك أننا لا نؤمن بأن لله أبناء أو بنات
> 
> ...


 

:smil13: ايوان يبقى  ترمى  الايات فى الزباله وتنضف القران عشان تبقى الايات ده وتفسيره مش مجوده  وهل ستلغى ما فعله رسوللك من سجود للاضنام او المدخ بيها او القاء الشيطان على لسانة  كلمات شيطانيه وتكتب فى القران وتنزل ايه ثم بنسخها الله هههههههههههههههههه  يا رجل انا عوذ اشوف كلام مش عام عوذك ترد هعلى تفسيرك وكتبك  وتقول انا حرميهم فى  الزباله واجى اقوللك مش موجودين وانا متاكد اخى حتلفى الجلده بس فى ايدك بتعت الكتاب


----------



## بن رشد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



> عن الاعجز انا مش عوذ تريقه يا حاج انا عوذ رد عندك اعترض او تقول انى الى كتبته غلط على اى شئ انا كتبته قلى ونتكلم فيه



يا راجل انت خدتها تريقة ليه !
انا مبهور من أسلوبك 
ايه الجمال دا  !





> انا وهو وغيره فعلا ضامن دخولى الملكوت بايمانى بربى و الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ومش حنخوش فى مسحيات هنا اما عن الاسلام



طب كويس انك ضمنت الجنة هنيالك !

أما أنا وكل كل المسلمين من أهل السنة نؤمن انه لن يدخل أحد الجنة بعمله حتى رسول الله الا برحمه من الله ، وهذا الكلام ينطبق على سيدنا عيسى (فى مفهومنا العقائدى)

هو الحديث اللى انت مستشهد بيه مزعلك ولا حاجه ؟ 




> اما عن القتل حقوللك شئ المسلم دموى الدينه والتربيه لو هرب من تعليمه القرئنيه بيبقى كافر لانى الى مش حيتبع سنة محمد منكم حيبقى كافر والله اكبر الى بيحب يتفرج عليكم وانته بتقتله وتاحرقه ومش فارقه معكم



بجد ؟!
فاجأتنى ..
أنا مندهش ..




> ومش حنخوش فى مسحيات


ليه هو مش حوار يا سيد ؟
جدال يعنى تجاوب بين الطرفين 




> سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تاتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله


من هم الذين سيخرجونكم ؟
وما هى هذه المجامع ؟
ومن الذى سيقتلكم ظاناً انها خدمة للرب ؟




> اياة كتبر اتعلمنها ووعدنا بيها المسيح وهى تتحقق وله كل كرمه ومجد
> ام انته فلا تضمن شئ غير القتل والحرق لاجل الهك فلا يعرف الهك معنى كلمى الحب و لا يعرف حتى معنى كلمة مغفره



صعقتنى !
ايه دا ؟
قول كلام غير كدا يا عم 





طبعا ردودى ممكن تكون مستفزة
ولكن أقسم بالله لو أنك تريد حوار هادف لدخلت معك الأن فى حوار ثنائى لو أحببت
وفى أى حوار تختاره شرط أن يكون هناك أحترام من الطرفين وان يكون الحوار علمى غرضه البحث عن الحق


----------



## sweetly heart (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*




> شاهد عاظمة القران و شمولية لكل امور الحياة و استحالة ان بشر يلم بكل نواحي الحياة و علم المستقبل و علم الماضي و هو امي فأقر بأن القران هو كلمة الله الى الدهر



ايضا شاهد صفات اله القران له 99 فى القران يوصف اله القران اسم وبعض هاى الاسماء متناقضة وبعضها تدل على مدى الحقد والاجرام والخبث نحن نعرف اله القران هو وهمى وليس واقعا لولا ان خديجة اثبتت صحة القران والدليل الوحيد هو عرى خديجة امام ما يعتقد محمد انه ملاك ولكن فى الواقع هو شيطان 
راجع اخلاق محمد وتصرفاته هل هوا فعلا على خلق عظيم ؟؟؟هل تعتقد ان الله منتقم مثل اخلاق مجرمين هذة روح شريرة متوحشة متعطشة لدماء البشر اله القران يسخر منكم وانتم مثل الوثنيين تصومون صيام لا علاقه له بالصيام الحقيقى الا ترى صيام رمضان يشبه تصرفات الصراصير ليلا ونهارا 
انتم فى الحج تؤدون عادات وحركات وثنية واله القران يضحك منكم لانه اضلكم ادخلكم نفق مظلم لا نهاية له حكم عليكم بالسجن داخل اوهامه ووحشيته ومن يحاول تجاوز او التفكير فى تجاوز هذا السجن مصيره القتل الم يامر الاسلام بقتل اى واحد يترك الاسلام او لا يطبق احد اركان الاسلام الخمسة 
الم يامر الاسلام بقطع الايدى والارجل والرجم والدفن والقاء الناس من اعلى الجبال والم يقوم محمد بتنفيذ احكام الاعدام بتمثيل الجثث وتقطيعهم 
ما معنى يجب( ان يقتلوا ) فى القران التقتيل يعنى الامعان فى القتل وبعد كل هذا تعتقد ان الله خالق كل شئ هو انزل القران الوحشى ؟؟
اسجد لله واطلب منه ان يريد طريق النور ان تريد الله لا تريد محمد او اى احد اخر اسال الله ان يريك الحقيقة وتخلى عن قيود القران الشيطانية للحظة لترى النور وتتخلص من الظلام القرانى
هل تعتقد انه مجرد دخولك المنتدى والتعليق فيه مسموح اصلا فى الدين الاسلامى هذا جرم كبير انك تدخل المنتدى حسب العقيدة الاسلامية


----------



## nifaragallah (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

*لو انزلنا هذا القرأن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله

صدق الله العظيم *
*نفسى سياتك تنزيلية على الجبل علشان نشوف هذة القوة والخشية ..ياسيدتى بلاش تضحكى على نفسك أكثر من كدة .أى جبل واى خرابيط اللى بتحلمى بيها...والعبرة ليس بمن دخل ومن خرج العبرة عزيزتى بنور الرب وصفاء النفس *
*أنا هو نور العالم........ فعلا الرب هو النور الكلى والحقيقى ..هنيئا لك عزيزى أوغسطينس وما أجمل أختيارك لهذا الاسم ..رجاء محبة أن نصلى جميعا للعزيز أغسطينس ولكم كل الحب والتقدير*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

nifaragallah 


> *لو انزلنا هذا القرأن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله*



فى مشكلة  اذى  ننزله ينفع بالحبل ولا ننزله اذى  هههههههههههههههههه
ده نصيبه سوده طيب مين الى *خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله*
*القران ولا الجبل طيب هو  مين الى حينزل فيهم هههههههههه*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

محمد نزيه​


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هيدا مسيحي و بدوا يشوه صورة الدين الاسلامي كذب و افتراء كالعادة
> زي ما انتو بتقولوا عن اي حدن بيدعي المسيحية و هو مسلم
> و هيدا مسيحي مقرن بدو يضل عن الاسلام و بهنيك على هالذكاء و حتى لو كنت صادق اقرأ هيدا الكتاب ل موريس عن مدى التطابق بين الكتب السماوية و هو شخص مسيحي لكنه قرأ التوراة و قرأ نقيده الانجيل و شاهد مدى الركة في الاسلوب و شاهد عاظمة القران و شمولية لكل امور الحياة و استحالة ان بشر يلم بكل نواحي الحياة و علم المستقبل و علم الماضي و هو امي فأقر بأن القران هو كلمة الله الى الدهر*


 

انا مش بكتب حاجة من عندى  يا مسلم بلاش كلام فاضى  ممكن ترجع للكتب الاصليه وانته تتاكد انه كذب وتلفيق بلاش الكلام الى بينعاد ويتزاد ده واما عن كتب الموضوع ده شئ رجع ليه وبعدين كتاب ايه ده الى انته قلت عليه عشان  يقرى  ده انته يا رجل مكسل تفتح كتبك وتتاكد منها حتقلى   كذب رح ورجع كتبك الاول مش خلاص وقتها ويوم ما تقرها حترميها كلا فى الزبالة  وتجع تقول يا خصارة  العمر الى ضاع فى  وهم شيطانى


----------



## enass (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*



محمد نزيه قال:


> *################
> ###################
> ##################
> ####################
> #####################*


 

يا عيب الشوم بس!!

اسمحلي احكيلك اذا هاد اللي فهمتو من الانجيل معنا انت انسان تافه جدا جد

واسمحلي اقلك اذا عم تكتب هيك بس لمجرد الكتابة ولاستفزاز فانت تافه اكتر واسخف اكتر


*تم حذف الاقتباس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفانوس*


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

_ينقل الى قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية_


----------



## الهداية للحق (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

أنت أساسك مسيحي وبلاش شغل الهبل ده 

ولو كنت غير مسيحي يبق ذاهب إلي الهلاك والضلال ويا حسرتي علك من حساب الآخرة
وأليك ولغيرك هذا الموضوع   


أتي علي وقت كنت أبحث عن الحقيقة فقلت لنفسي ربما كانت عند المسيحية فاستعرت أنجيلا من زميل لي لأقرأه حتى أعرف الحقيقة أين هي ولكني فوجئت بما زاد ني حيره.
 وأنا كمسلم اعرف أن الله قادر علي كل شيء عالم بكل شئ يرى كل شئ يسمع كل شئ وليث كمثله شئ أما عندما بدأت أتصفح الإنجيل "سفير التكوين" وعند بداية الإصحاح الثالث فوجئت بخزعبلات وتخاريف مكتوبة عن الإله كما ذكر هذا السفر 
                                            وإليكم هذه المقولة 

8وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ مَاشِيًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ، فَاخْتَبَأَ آدَمُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ. 9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟». 10فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ، لأَنِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَأْتُ». 11فَقَالَ: «مَنْ أَعْلَمَكَ أَنَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ أَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ أَنْ لاَ تَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا؟» 12فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ أَعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَأَكَلْتُ». 13فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «مَا هذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَأَكَلْتُ». 14فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 16وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «تَكْثِيرًا أُكَثِّرُ أَتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ، بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ أَوْلاَدًا. وَإِلَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ». 17وَقَالَ لآدَمَ: «لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلاً: لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. 18وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. 19بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».
فدلوني أيها العقلاء عن من ليث كمثله شئ يمشي هل له قدمان مثلنا يمشي وكيف لمن هو مالئ الكون أن يمشي في الجنة طيب وخرج الجنة هل كان غير موجود ؟  أم ماذا 
وهل يعقل علي عالِم وعليم السماوات والأرض بأن يسأل عن أدم ويستفسر عن مكان وجوده ألم يكن يراه دلوني هداكم الله كيف لأدم وزوجته بأن يسمعا صوت الرب مباشره وهل كان يتكلم بحروف لها مخارج مثلنا ويأخذ نفس وعنده مقاطع حروف عندما قال "أين أنت" فبينهما مسافة لأخذ النفس أذن أستنتج من ذلك أنه له لسان وأسنان وفم مثلنا حتى يعرف يتكلم ويسأله مره أخرى هل أكلت من الشجرة ألم يعلم هو أنه أكل أم لم يأكل ؟
وهذه الحوار الذي دار بين أدم وزوجته من جهة والرب من جهة أخرى حوار سفطائي من اختراع حكايات ألف ليله وليله بأنها كما قرأت أنه حوار دار بين بشر وبشر وليث بين بشر وأله وإلا فمن يجد تفسيراً لهذه الحدوتة الملتوتة فليسعفني به حتى يطمئن قلبي بأن هذا الكتاب مقدس من عند الإله أنا في حيره والشطان إستحوز على وقال لي بأن هذا السفر مزور وملفق ومدسوس وهذه حكايات خرافية الرجاء الرد عليا بسرعة حتى يطمئن قلبي بأن هذا السفر هو كلام الرب أم ماذا ؟ 
دلوني يرحمكم ويهديكم الرب ؟
بما أني في بداية قراءتي للسفر في الإصحاح الأول وأحسست أحساس غريب أنه بنظام سرد حكايات وليس كلام الله لأنه يحكي عن الله ولم أرى أي كلمه أو أشارة تدل علي أنا الإله هو الذي تكلم بهذا الكلام وأن كان عندكم تفسير غير هذا دلوني يهديكم الرب ؟
ثم قو لوالي ما هي صفات الرب عندكم بسراحه حتى أعرف أين الحقيقة ؟
                ثم إني لاحظت في بداية قرأتى للسفر بأنكم تكلمتم عن الله مجردا فأين كان المسيح في ذلك الوقت بس مترد وش عليا رد ملفق حتى أعرف عن كان المسيح هو الإله الخلق أم الله فقط بدون المسيح بس عايز رد من ذلك السفر وأتحدى من يأتي بغير ذلك عموماً لو جبتم أجابه صحيحة مقنعه ربما غير رأيي وشكراً ؟
وسلام ونعمه يا صحبي


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

... وبلاش شغل الهبل ده 
.... فوجئت بخزعبلات وتخاريف ... أيها العقلاء عن من ...
... حوار سفطائي من اختراع حكايات ألف ليله وليله ...
....الحدوتة الملتوتة  ... وملفق ومدسوس وهذه حكايات خرافية...
... وأتحدى من يأتي بغير ...

*تفتكر لما ضيف يدخل بيتك ويقول كلام ذي كدة *

*أعتقد  أنك لن تحترمة ... فكيف تسأل عن الله وأنت تشتمة*

*كلام الله أعظم وأجل وأسمى مما تصف ... هل تتحدى الله لن تستطيع إنه قدير*

*يوحنا  5 : 26 *
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ *
*كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ*


*إدخل الى *
*حضر الله والى كلامة *
*بـإخـتـرام كـي لا تـأخـذ ديـنـونـة*​


----------



## الهداية للحق (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

أنا تصفحت في المنتدى ولا أرى إلا تخاريف منكم
وأن كانت مش تخريف أجيبوني إذا تكرمتم 

-	
ولا داعي للهروب من الأسئلة 

أليكم تسعة أسئلة أوريد منكم تسعة أجوبة

  ولا داعي للهروب بأي موضوع أخر



س1:لكل مخلوق خالق فمن خالق الخالق؟

س2:إذا كانت الأرواح الكلية مصدرها الله فلماذا هناك أرواح نجسة وأرواح طاهرة؟

س3: عندما صلب المسيح في لحظة الصلب من الذي أحس بألم الصلب الناسوت أم اللاهوت؟

س4:عندما حل اللاهوت في الناسوت وكان على الأرض من كان مسئولاً عن السماء بمن فيها؟

س5: هل يعقل أن يُحدد لاهوت مطلق في ناسوت مُقيد؟

س6:المتحكم اللاهوت أم الناسوت إذن لماذا الخوف والألم والهرب؟

س7:هل يعقلان تدرك الحواس الناسوتية الخارجية لاهوت حل في ناسوت أخر؟

س8: من أين جاء الناسوت الذي حل فيه اللاهوت ؟

س9:عندما أتى اللاهوت ليحل في الناسوت كما قلتم ليكفر عن خطايا البشر أجمعين فهل نحن كمسلمين ليس من جملة البشر الذي كفر عنا يسوعكم  أم خرجنا عن هذة الدائرة فلم يستطع تكفير الذنوب عنا؟


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

الهداية للحق 

*ممكن تتكلم بأدب *

*وإلا ستطرد من المنتدي*

*أنت هنا في منتدي محترم *

*مش في خناقة في الشارع*


----------



## الجزائرية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

السلام عليك أخي 
أنت تركت السلام من أجل المسيحية لا أفهم لماذا
في الاسلام كنت تؤمن بأن الله أحد و أن المسيح عيسى عليه السلام هو رسوله كجميع الرسل الذين بعثهم الله من قبله و الأن تحولت الى المسيحية وصرت تؤمن بأشياء تعرف أصلا أنها غير صحيحة تركت دين الحق دين الله الاسلام تركت الجنة و أخترت النار بنفسك راجع نفسك يأخي فملك الموت لا ينتظر أحدا عد الى الطريق المستقيم قبل فوات الأوان يأخي اعتبر


----------



## apdo (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام ارجو ان الموضوع يكون حقيقي بس علي مفتكر ان عمرها متحصل في العالم كولو   ان واحد مسلم يتنصر    ارجو المذيد ولا تعليق


----------



## apdo (14 أبريل 2008)

*تعالوا نسال نفسنا كام سوال*



اوغسطين قال:


> اريد ان اكون مسيحيا و لا يوجد مسيحيون و لا قس في المكان الذي اعيش فيه ليعمدني
> 
> و لا يمكنني السفر و اخاف على حياتي ان اعلنت مسيحيتي ارشدوني و اعينوني
> 
> ...



الاول
تعالوا نسال نفسنا كام سوال


هل انته راضي عن نفسك ؟
هاه
طب كام في الميه ؟
طيب 
هل انته الصورة البتحلم بيها ؟
طب لا ليه
طب اه هل ده كفايه
طب ايه نقصك؟ طب ايه منعك؟
هل عندك قدرة تطلع احسن من الانته فيه؟
طب هل حنتحساب علي القدرة المستغلنهاش دي؟
امممم طب فكر معايا لو كل يوم عملت حاجه تزود من مهرتك و خبرتك و ايمانك و اجتهادك لمده نص ساعه في اليوم كل يوم نص ساعه تعمل حاجه اضافه لحياتك و شخصيتك و دينك ؟
هاه يتري نص ساعه كتير عليك طب بلاش عليك نص ساعه كتير علي الاسلام مهو اصل ناجاحك نجاح شاب مسلم يعني صورة مشرفه للاسلام طب عشان ربنا تستكترتعملها عشانه ؟ طب هوه بيعمل ايه عشانك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب كل صور حياتك فكر عيد حساباتك
طب ايه اخبار نواياك
اوعي تنسي تحط لاي عمل نيه اصل النيه عبارة عن جهاز سحري يدخل فيه العمل من ناحية يطلع من الناحية التانيه حسنات لا و مش كده و بس ده جهاز عظيم بيستقبل اي عمل صغير او كبير بس بشرط يكون عاليه التكت
عارفين مكتوب ايه علي التكت مكتوب الاخلاص
و بكده يدخله علي طول و يطلعه حسنات و يسلام بقي لو بمشقه يطلع منتج حسنات تتحسد عليه !!!!
كان فيه قصه بتقول مرة واحد و هوه بيموت قال ياليته كان بعيدا ياليته كان كاملا ياليته كان جديدا
فسالوا بعد كده الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام قالهم 
ياليته كان بعيدا و هوه يقصد المسجد الكان بيصلي فيه 
و ياليته كان كاملا ده رغيف عيش كان معاه فاتبرع بنصه و خد نصه فا تمني لو كان اتبرع بيه كامل 
و ياليته كان جديدا ده الثوب الاتبرع بيه ياريته كان جديد
و ده لما شاف فضل الله عليه و هوه بيموت
طب يا جماعه احنا قدامنا لسه الفرصه
اي حاجه فكر هاه حتعزهاا علي ربنا والهي رضاه حيعوضك بس اصبر
طب حياتك العمليه مهما كان مجالك شغل دراسه تربيه اي مجال انته فين فيها
طب دخلتها في الجهاز بتعنا جهاز النيه ولا مفكرتش
طب لو النيجه بتاعت تعبك ده المكن تفتكر انه ملوش دعوه البثواب و بقربك من ربنا لو دخل الجهاز تفتكر حيحصله ايه
اكيد حيعلي و انته حتكون ايه
اكيد حتحس براحه و مش حتخاف انك متلقيش حاجه تقولها لربنا يوم القيامه فكرت لما يسالك عملت ايه للاسلام حتقله ايه طب لو سالك عن اخوك في لبنان و فلسطين حتقله ايه طب ايه رايك لو قلتله انك اخلصت النيه عشان تشرف الاسلام عشان تدخل ناس بخلقك في الدين و بمعملتك الهيه معاملة المسلم بكل اخلاقه و ادبه عشان تعرفهم دينك و عشان تاخد بايدهم عشان الامه تعلي و انك كنت ناجح في شغلك عشان احسن صناعه تبقي صناعه المسلمين عشان متحتجش لعدوك عشان تاكل و تشرب و تلبس
في حكمة بتقول < من يتهيب صعود الجبال يعيش ابد الدهر بين الحفر و سال الجبل مما علوك قال من دنو الوادي >
هاه
ياتري احنا الجبل ولا الوادي
رصيدك اخباره ايه
غطي علي السيات ولا ايه
غطي علي اخطائنا النعرفها و المنعرفاش
عمرك مرة فكرت انك تخيل كده لما تحب حد و تحاول تعمل حاجه عشان تبسطه 
هل حتستني منه ايه علي الاقل انه يفرح بيكلكن مش حتستني منه اجر ليه عشان انته بتحبه هوه عملت ده عشانه مش عشان اجر طب ما بالك ربك
ربك السترك و الغفرلك و الرحمك و الكتبلك رزقك و بعتهولك من اخر الدنيا و بعتهولك في نقطه مطر اتكتبت باسمك لحد ما شربتها في نسمه هواه كتبها عشان تدخل جواك و تحيك
طب تخيل لو كل واحد المفروض يعين شخص عشان يهتم بامورة باكله بشربه بتنفسه بحزنه بفرحه
هل حيعرف يعيش
مع انه واحد مجندلك ما بالك رب العالمين
سامع كل كلمه بدور جواك
عالم بحالك شايفك تناديه يجيبك تشكيله يرضيك تدعيه يجيبك تتوب يفرح بيك
هل وافينا حقه علينا

دي مجرد دعوة 
راجع نفسك
انته اغلي من ان حياتك تفوت من غير هدف من غير ما تكون عملت حاجه لدينك اوعي تحرم نفسك من فرحة و طمانينة وجود رضي ربك في حياتك
اوعي تعيش و تجري وراه دنيا اصلك من يوم ما تتولد بتركب يا تنزل عند محطة الدنيا و تبقي هيه دي محطتك و كانك نزلت في مكان غير الكنت راكب عشانه ياتنزل في المكان الكنت جاي عشانه المكان الاتزين عشانك الجنة
و ياريت الدنيا حتديك حاجه لكن للاسف الدنيا صورة كل ما تيجي تمسكها تلاقيها سراب
مين حيسال عليك اما تسبها مين حيعيش مش قادر علي فراقك
مين حيساعدك بمال 
مين حفضل يجملك
مين حيفضل معاك مش حيفرقك
هاه
طب مستني ايه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب بلاش اما تسيب الدنيا فكر كده لو انعزلت عن كل الناس حيسالوا عليك لمده اد ايه
شهر اتنين طب سنه سنتين عشرة عشرين
طب مين حيفضل محافظ عليك مين حيبعتلك رزقك و مش حينساك مين ابقالك وقتها
فكر .....فكر 
راجع نفسك

كل سنه و انتو طيبين 
الهما راضينا بالله ربا و بلاسلام دينا و بمحمد صلي الله علية و سلم نبيا و رسولا


----------



## fredyyy (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اكون مسيحيا*

عبده

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام ارجو ان الموضوع يكون حقيقي بس علي مفتكر ان عمرها متحصل في العالم كولو ان واحد ..... يتنصر ارجو المذيد ولا تعليق 


*وماذا عن ما يشاهده الملايين على شاشات الفضائيات *

*حاول أن تشاهد قناة الحياة ولو لمرة واحدة *

*مرة واحدة كافية أن تكون منتصراً *

*وليس مـتـنـصـراً هناك فرق*

*أنتظر نـتيـجية التجربة*

*إلا إذا كنت بتخاف*


----------

